# [Sujet Global] Les mémoires des Mac portables PowerPC



## macinside (17 Juillet 2006)

Suite &#224; ce sujet, deux nouvelles discutions g&#233;n&#233;raliste sont cr&#233;&#233;es, une d&#233;di&#233;e aux m&#233;moires des Mac PowerPC et l'autre aux Mac Intel.

N'oubliez pas de lire ce sujet &#233;galement qui est plein d'infos.


----------



## jf_online86 (24 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, je possède un powerbook G4 1,67, j'ai 512mb de ram et je voudrais en rajouter 1g ou plus. Oui mais j'ai beau lire des tas de choses dans les forums je ne m'y retrouve quand même pas sur le site de macway ! 

Evidemment je ne veux pas passez par apple car trop cher ...

En conclusion en ce jour que dois-je commander exactement pour mon powerbook ?
J'ai vraiment peu de me tromper de plus je ne comprends pas grand chose dans ce que veut dire PC2-4200S-444 qui est la memoire actuelle que je dispose

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

Ici on est dans le forum Mac de Bureau  je te d&#233;place chez nos amis "mac portable"


----------



## Bambix (28 Juillet 2006)

Salut !

J'ai un iBook G4 (2005) avec une barette de RAM de 256Mo intégrée et une autre de 512Mo.
Je projète de monter à 1Go, mais comme c'est des malins chez Apple, la seule solution pour moi, c'est d'acheter une barette d'1Go (puisque je ne peux pas faire 2x512 :-/).

Alors voilà ma question : est-ce que cette barette ferait l'affaire ?

http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-PBG4333/1G&lang=FR

S'il existe du performant et du moins cher, ça m'interesse !

Merci de vos réponsdes


----------



## majester la pince (29 Juillet 2006)

salut 
es que cette barrette peut aller sur mon ibook g3 300 mgh ( so-dimm ddr2 512 mb pc 4200)
merci


----------



## Tox (29 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> salut
> es que cette barrette peut aller sur mon ibook g3 300 mgh ( so-dimm ddr2 512 mb pc 4200)
> merci


 Non, les sp&#233;cifications pour un iBook G3 sont : SDRAM, PC133 &#8226; CL=2 &#8226; Non-parity &#8226; 133MHz &#8226; 3.3V. Il prend aussi de la PC66, mais presque introuvable &#224; mon avis.

PS : taille maximum = 256 Mo


----------



## majester la pince (29 Juillet 2006)

salut 
merci pour cette réponce 
j 'ai trouvé ceci 
so-dimm 256 mb sdram pc 133 samsumg original 
ca iras ?


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> salut
> merci pour cette r&#233;ponse
> j 'ai trouv&#233; ceci
> so-dimm 256 mb sdram pc 133 samsumg original
> &#231;a ira ?


 Les sp&#233;cifications semblent bonnes, mais une incompatibilit&#233; est toujours possible. Donc, assure-toi que tu puisses te faire rembourser si cela ne fonctionnait pas.


----------



## majester la pince (30 Juillet 2006)

salut 
merci pour ces réponces sur le site c'est satisfait ou rembourcé 
si c'est pas compatible je le signalerai sur le forum 
merci encore


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Non, les spécifications pour un iBook G3 sont : SDRAM, PC133  CL=2  Non-parity  133MHz  3.3V. Il prend aussi de la PC66, mais presque introuvable à mon avis.
> 
> PS : taille maximum = 256 Mo


 J'avais oublié de noter so-dimm 144 pins. :rateau:


----------



## marty mcfly (6 Août 2006)

bonjour a tous , 

quelqu'un peut il m'eclairer pour savoir quel type de ram s'adapte sur un ibook g4?

par avance merci


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2006)

marty mcfly a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous ,
> 
> quelqu'un peut il m'eclairer pour savoir quel type de ram s'adapte sur un ibook g4?
> 
> par avance merci



tu lis le premier message de ce sujet tout est marqué


----------



## marty mcfly (6 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu lis le premier message de ce sujet tout est marqué



Merci, je n'avais pas fais attention!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

Salut, 

Je viens de "booster" mon PB G4 Titanium 867mhz. J'ai remplac&#233; une des barettes Sodimm PC133 de 256 Mo par une 512. Au total donc, j'ai maintenant une ram &#224; 768. 
Et bien, que dire... Rien! Enfin pas grand chose.  

Faut vraiment que je change le DD.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

J'ai rien dit. Tiger tourne notablement mieux. &#231;a se voit bien avec Expos&#233; ou Pomme+Tab. 

J'aurais pas du attendre si longtemps. D&#232;s la prochaine promo, je change l'autre barette.

Et pis le DD aussi.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

Bon, on continue le feuilleton de la journ&#233;e. 

J'ai eu 3 freeze en 1 heure... je soup&#231;onne la RAM, je sais pas pourquoi. 

Hop, retour direct chez mac way. 
groumpf.


----------



## maximeG (1 Septembre 2006)

Que pensez vous de cette barrette???
http://www.clginformatique.fr/fiche...M1GOPWB/DDR333&cid=362501&ident=0&ckc=1&cks=0


Merci d'avance pour vos réponces...


----------



## baiona (18 Novembre 2006)

salut
j'ai ibook G4 14' 1,42 GHZ avec 512 de memoire et je voudrait rajouter 1g en plus
est-ce que cela irait :

Constructeur	 	 NUIMPACT - Voir autres produits
Modèle	 	 NUA-PBG4333/1G
Capacité	 	 1 Go
Format	 	 SODIMM
Norme	 	 DDR
Fréquence	 	 333 Mhz
Bande passante	 	 PC 2700 (333 Mhz)
Compatibilité Mac	 	 iBook G4 12/14p toutes fréquences | iBook G4 12p 800MHz/1GHz | iBook G4 14p 933MHz/1GHz/1,2GHz | iMac G4 1 GHz et supérieur | iMac G4 1GHz 17p (modèle 02/2003) | PowerBook G4 Aluminium 12/15/17p | PowerBook G4 Aluminium 12p 867MHz/1GHz
Garantie	 	 10 ans pièces et main d'uvre retour atelier

elle est a 144euro. est-ce raisonnable (j'y connais rien)
(j'ai regardé sur le forum mais je prefere poser la question pour etre vraiment sur de ne pas me tromper. desole si je vous fais vous repeter   )

merci


----------



## ARnooo (20 Novembre 2006)

j'ai un powerbook 15' M9969LL/A qui a moins d'un an
je veux acheter 1go ge ram: 330 euro sur le site d'apple...!!!! 
que valent les autres ram de marque différente de site genre macway à 110 (macway) ou 140 euro (danelec)??
pkoi une telle différence de prix?


----------



## Namida (20 Novembre 2006)

L'encyclop&#233;die.


----------



## rdemonie (20 Novembre 2006)

Comme toute le monde sur te le deconseillera; n'achete pas ta ram sur l'AS.
Prends plutot des marques comme crucial, corsair qui propose des garanties a vie sur leur ram et qui sont compatible 100% et 2 à 3 fois moins cher.

Courage pour la recherche


----------



## ARnooo (20 Novembre 2006)

rdemonie a dit:


> Comme toute le monde sur te le deconseillera; n'achete pas ta ram sur l'AS.
> Prends plutot des marques comme crucial, corsair qui propose des garanties a vie sur leur ram et qui sont compatible 100% et 2 à 3 fois moins cher.
> 
> Courage pour la recherche



pas facile de s'y retrouver 
je vois qu'il y a aussi des kingston et kingmax 
ttes autour des 120 euros...


----------



## Powerboobook HD (23 Novembre 2006)

La danelec c'est une bonne marque pour powerbook HD c'est aux alentours des 140 euros un peu moins...


----------



## fadem (28 Novembre 2006)

Pour avoir une petit idée de la RAM que vous pouvez trouver, visitez ce site http://www.rue-montgallet.com/. Il s'agit d'un comparateur de prix des boutiques de la célèbre rue Montgallet, bien connue des PCistes (parisiens et autres), mais il y aussi quelques boutiques en lignes.


----------



## fadem (6 Décembre 2006)

Bon je viens d'essayer une barette de 1Go (Sodimm DDR2 PC4200) de la marque Corsair sur mon powerbook 15 HD. Ca freeze et ça fait planter tout le système. Quelle marque me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## manustyle (13 Décembre 2006)

Je suis très content de la barette 1go Dane-Elec acheté chez Macway il y a quelques mois.
Pas un plantage. Que du bonheur.
J'ai donc actuellement 1Go + 256Mo.

Pensez-vous que je gagnerais encore en performance si je met une seconde barrette 1go a la place de la 256Mo ?

Alubook G4 15" - 1,25ghz. - 160Go HD.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a d&#233;pend de ce que tu fais sur ta b&#233;canne.


----------



## manustyle (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ça dépend ce que tu fais sur ta bécanne.



Surf, mail, Office, compta, photo num., bref toussa !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> Surf, mail, Office, compta, photo num., bref toussa !


Faut voir avec les geek. Tu swap beaucoup o&#249; pas? 
Ton DD, il tourne &#224; combien? Le mieux serait peut-&#234;tre que tu t'&#233;quipes d'un DD &#224; 7200trs/min.


----------



## manustyle (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Faut voir avec les geek. Tu swap beaucoup où pas?
> Ton DD, il tourne à combien? Le mieux serait peut-être que tu t'équipes d'un DD à 7200trs/min.



Non je swap pas, je sais a peine ce que ça veut dire.

Le disque je viens de le changer, un 5400 au lieu du 4200 d'origine. Et je sens la différence.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

Le swap, c'est quand ta Rom est utilis&#233;e comme de la Ram.


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le swap, c'est quand ta Rom est utilis&#233;e comme de la Ram.



ROM : Read-Only Memory = m&#233;moire en lecture seul  (m&#233;moire morte en vieux geek :rateau: ) plus s&#233;rieusement le swap c'est l'utilisation du disque dur en m&#233;moire virtuel   encore un coup de la plist


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> ROM : Read-Only Memory = m&#233;moire en lecture seul  (m&#233;moire morte en vieux geek :rateau: ) plus s&#233;rieusement le swap c'est l'utilisation du disque dur en m&#233;moire virtuel   encore un coup de la plist


Que je suis con. Je pensais bien au DD en parlant de la ROM. C'est effectivement une erreur. 

Merci mackie.


----------



## TheraBylerm (12 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'y comprends plus rien à la ram sur Mac... ...est ce que c'est compatible, pas compatible, au p'tit bonheur la chance ???

J'hésite entre plusieurs marque pour de la ram 1Go, destinée à un Powerbook 1,33 15'.

J'hésite entre de la Kingston ou de la Corsair

Comment être sur que je n'aurai pas de problème avec la Ram une fois installée ?

Par ailleurs, j'ai actuellement deux barrettes de 512Mo installées dans mon Powerbook... est ce que ça se revend, ou ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer ?

Merci de m'éclairer...


----------



## Tetsu (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'ai acheté un iBook il y a de cela 2 semaineslove: ) et je souhaitais lui ajouter une barrette de RAM, ce dernier étant doté d'une barette de 256 Mo...
Cependant je n'ai aucune idée des références exactes de la barrette que je dois acheter, ni de la quantité de RAM totale jusqu'a laquelle peut aller mon iBook (1,25 Go je crois, d'où 1 Go + 256 Mo, c'est bien ça ?)  
J'ai de plus reçu un avoir sur le site d'achat en ligne PIXMANIA...

Ma question est donc la suivante : Puis-je donc trouver SUR PIXMANIA la barrette qui convient ?

Configuration de mon iBook :
iBook PowerPC G4 1,33 Ghz, 512 Ko de mémoire cache de niveau 2
Ecran 14"
Superdrive
Disque Dur : 60 Go
RAM : 256 Mo
Année 2004 je crois...

Je vais poursuivre mes recherches de mon côté, mais si vous avez une piste...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2007)

Salut,

Tu peux avoir tous les renseignements sur chaque mod&#232;le de Mac, en allant sur ce site (t&#233;l&#233;charger le petit freeware en haut &#224; gauche)...


----------



## Tetsu (5 Février 2007)

Ca me donne juste ces renseignements...
et je comprends pas vraiment :rose: 






J'avais lu quelque part il me semble que le fait de mettre 2 barrettes de "capacité" différente pouvait causer des problèmes...Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2007)

Tetsu a dit:


> Ca me donne juste ces renseignements...
> et je comprends pas vraiment :rose:
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais mis une barette de marque identique &#224; l'autre (et pour cause puisque celle fournie sur mes portables &#233;tait soud&#233;e), et cela ne m'a jamais pos&#233;e de probl&#232;me. 

Cette histoire de barrettes identiques est surtout valable pour les MacIntel.

L'important, c'est de trouver une barrette qui soit de qualit&#233;; il vaut mieux l'acheter sur un site qui a l'habitude de vendre du mat&#233;riel mac (comme MacWay par exemple). Je crois que ce sont surtout les barrettes bas de gamme qui peuvent cr&#233;er des probl&#232;mes de type kernel panic...

Pour ce qui est de cet extrait de fiche: une barrette de 256 Mo est fourni avec le Mac, et tu peux augmenter la m&#233;moire vive jusqu'&#224; 1.25 Go. Ce qui revient revient &#224; acheter une barrette de 1 Go (1024 Mo), puisque celle de 256 est soud&#233;e.

Les caract&#233;ristiques de la barrette te sont indiqu&#233;es...


----------



## Tetsu (5 Février 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse  

Penses-tu que celles-ci feraient l'affaire ? Sont elles compatibles à 100% avec mon iBook ? Sont-elles de bonne marque ?

http://www.pixmania.be/be/fr/91454/art/corsair/memoire-value-select-so-d.html

http://www.pixmania.be/be/fr/494271/art/kingmax/memoire-portable-512-mo-d.html

Merci


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2007)

Tetsu a dit:


> Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse
> 
> Penses-tu que celles-ci feraient l'affaire ? Sont elles compatibles &#224; 100&#37; avec mon iBook ? Sont-elles de bonne marque ?
> 
> ...



Corsair est r&#233;put&#233;e pour fabriquer des barettes de bonne qualit&#233;; quitte &#224; faire, et si tu as l'argent, autant prendre celle-ci:
http://www.pixmania.be/be/fr/91466/art/corsair/memoire-value-select-so-d.html

Je pense que ces 2 barrettes Corsair sont compatibles (je pr&#233;f&#232;re quand c'est clairement marqu&#233. Il faudrait que d'autres personnes confirment.

Quant &#224; l'autre barrette (Kingmax), je ne connais pas cette marque...


----------



## Tetsu (5 Février 2007)

Ok, merci pour ta réponse...Je ne pourrais pas mettre autant dans la barette...
Ca serait super si d'autres personnes pouvaient confirmer ce choix, comme ca je commande sur Pix et on n'en parle plus...
C'est donc celle-ci pour laquelle j'opterais :

http://www.pixmania.be/be/fr/91454/art/corsair/memoire-value-select-so-d.html

En tout cas merci infiniment pour tes renseignements : que de gens serviables sur ce forum


----------



## Macoute (22 Février 2007)

Salut à tous,

je viens de passer mon PowerBook 17'' HD à 2Go avec 2 barettes de 1Go.
une en PC2-4200 et une en PC2-5300.
Sur le site de crucial, il est noté que la dernière génération de PowerBook supporte la 5300 et effectivement c'est le cas.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Mars 2007)

J'en reviens toujours pas. OSX adore la ram 
Je suis passé en l'espace 3 mois, de 512 à 1G de RAM sur mon Titanium 867mhz. C'est le jour et la nuit. C'est reparti pour 4 ans? 

_En passant, la recherche de Ram compatible pour MacWay est très très bien foutu. _


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

comment peux on faire pour voir combien de ram reconnaismon macbook je crois qu'il n'en reconnais que 512


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

Tu veux savoir combien de Ram contient ton MB ou combien il peut en contenir? 

Pour l'option n&#176;1, clique sur la pomme en haut &#224; gauche --> &#224; propos de ce mac.


----------



## lamidenis (12 Juin 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,
Je voudrais augmenter la RAM de mon ibook G4 12" 1,33 GHz (passer des 512 Mo de base &#224; 1,5 Go). J'ai trouv&#233; ces deux barrettes mais je ne sais pas si elles sont compatibles : 

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...78-Memoire-DDR-1-Go-PC2700-333-MHz-CL-2-5.htm

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...AM-1-Go-PC-2700-Value-Ram-KVR333X64C25-1G.htm

Merci de m'aider, je ne veux pas me tromper et perdre de l'argent !
@+


----------



## lamidenis (14 Juin 2007)

Ah l&#224; l&#224; je suis perduuuuuu ! snif ! (
Je ne comprends plus rien...

Une barrette comme celle-ci : 
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...e-SO-DIMM-DDR-1-Go-PC-2700-333-MHz-CL-2-5.htm

Elle a* 184 broches*... Or, elle ne devrait pas en avoir *200* pour &#234;tre compatible avec mon ibook G4 ???

Ces quoi ces broches ? 

Aidez-moi SVP !!!


----------



## Superparati (17 Juin 2007)

je poste un peu partout veuillez m'en excusez.
l'espoir fait vivre.
Je suis &#224; la recherche de m&#233;moire vivie pour Portable Apple PowerBook 540c et 5300.
Y a t-il de l'espoir dans mon r&#234;ve?
faite-le vivre! 
merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour
Est ce que une barette de norme PC3200 peut passer dans l'iBook 1,42Ghz (les spécitfications indiquent PC2700) ??


----------



## Pompompompom (13 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, 
Mon Powerbook aurait-il la mémoire qui flanche ? Ou est-ce plus sérieux ?
 En interrogeant "information système" après avoir constaté un ralentissement anormal, j'apprends que le logement de la barrette mémoire inférieure est vide, taille vide, vitesse vide. Or il est bien occupé par une barrette qui fonctionne bien (j'ai inversé les deux barrettes pour tester). Donc, il se passe quelque chose de pas normal. Je n'ai plus que 512 de ram au lieu des 768 antérieurs. Quelqu'un sait-il ce qui se passe et comment y remédier ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2007)

Tu as probablement ton slot inf&#233;rieur de nase. Tu aurais pas un de ces mod&#232;les ?


----------



## Pompompompom (13 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu as probablement ton slot inférieur de nase. Tu aurais pas un de ces modèles ?



Merci pour cette réponse. Cela veut-il dire qu'il faut envoyer mon portable au service technique, ou bien y a-t-il simplement moyen de remédier à cette défaillance ?
Mon Powerbook est un G4, 15', 1,25GHz.


----------



## ilikeduff (17 Juillet 2007)

j'ai un iBook G4 1,33Ghz avec d'origine 512Mo de RAM (grande histoire d'amour depuis 2ans) j'ai décidé d'acheté une extension d' 1Go, je l'installe et la: dans le panneau "Information systeme" dans "Mémoire" le DIMM1/J7 Affiche Seulement 512Mo (le DIMM0 affiche les 512Mo de Base) ce qui me fait 1Go au total et non 1,5Go (dans a Propos de ce Mac) je regarde donc dans "Diagnosics et j'y vois ceci : Test automatique dallumage :
Dernière exécution :17/07/07 16:50
Résultat :	Échec
Type déchec :Mémoire
Logements mémoire IMM1/J7

Donc sa vien d'ou?? du Slot ou de la Barette ?
Merci !!

PS: je suis sous Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.10


----------



## DVP (31 Août 2007)

J'ai un iBook G4 12"  1.2Ghz.
Il a un bus 266 (PC2100) mais de la memoire pour bus 333 (PC2700) marche sans souci: j'ai une barrette de 512 Dane Elec depuis 2 ans.

J'aimerai changer ma barette pour une 1Go, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi prendre.

J'ai trouvé de la Kingmax a 70 EUR chez topachat, la reference est MSAD42F-D8KX.
Apparament Kingmax a des barrettes memoire certifiés Mac, mais la reference n'est pas la meme (ASAD42D-D8KB3, mais je n'en ai pas trouvé).

La memoire que j'ai vu est: PC2700 (333Mhz) CL2.5, pensez vous qu'elle ira dans mon iBook ?

Existe il un logiciel de test mémoire sur mac ? Un peu comme memtestx86 sur PC...


----------



## maximeG (26 Septembre 2007)

Voil&#224;, je cherche &#224; bouster la m&#233;moire vive de mon PB 15", 1,5GHZ.
J'ai donc cherch&#233; sur Ebay voire les annonces qui existaient... 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/1Gb-Barrette-mem...ryZ74942QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Corsair-So-Dimm-...ryZ99262QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Sinon, o&#249; peut on trouver des barrettes pas ch&#232;re??


----------



## debector (15 Octobre 2007)

bonjour à tous,
voila la config de mon ordi 
PowerBook G4 12 pouces 1,5 ghz 512 mb ram

ce que j'ai lu dans un post du forum:
-1,5 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (1 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1,25 Go (256+1024).

mes questions sont:
-sachant que j'ai 512mb de ram d'origine, quelle est la meilleure solution/option pour avoir le maximum supporté en ram?
-quelle marque et modèle de barrette me conseillez vous par rapport à la réponse à la premiere question?

désolé pour ces questions basiques mais j'ai lu tellement d'infos differentes sur le sujet que j'essaye d'eclaircir au maximum.
merci.


----------



## boom187 (21 Octobre 2007)

bonjour, jai achet&#233; un macbook ya an, avec donc 512mo de memoire, apr&#233;s plusieurs recherches je viens d'acheter une barrete de 1go chez macway (M&#233;moire 1 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 MacBook, iMac & Mac Mini Intel et PC), aucun probleme d'installation, mais aujourd'hui l'ordinateur s'est &#233;teind 3 fois et puis c'est mis a biper, ensuite impossible de redemarrer, jai donc remis mais deux barretes de 256mo d'origine et depuis aucun soucis, d'ou peut bien venir le probleme? barrete incompatible avec mon ordi? l'association entre ma barretes 256 "origine" et ma 1go? ou tous simplement probleme de fabriquant barretes?


----------



## divoli (21 Octobre 2007)

Fais un test avec l'Apple Hardware Test. 

M&#234;me si Macway est une soci&#233;t&#233; r&#233;put&#233;e, j'ai de gros doutes concernant certaines marques de barrettes qu'elle vend. On ne sait pas trop o&#249; elle va les chercher, ni si elles sont de qualit&#233;...


----------



## boom187 (21 Octobre 2007)

merci pour l'info, j'ai voulu essayer mais mon ordi ne démarre plus du tout, donc je remet mes bonnes vieilles barettes et demain je suis quitte a appeler macway, encore merci pour la rapidité


----------



## keziah (7 Novembre 2007)

salut a tous, je suis possesseur d'un powerbook g4 15p 1,67ghz achet&#233; en avril 2005, code produit M9677.

ma question est de savoir si mon mac accepterai de la DDR2 qui est bcp moins chere, surtout que peux apres les memes PWB fonctionnant sur DDR2 sont sorti.

sinon j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a sur rue du commer&#231;e 
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Mem...CT12864X335.htm

mais il semblerai que c de la dual channel et donc elle ne fonctionnerai pas sur mon PWB.
d'avance merci


----------



## JM66 (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 

Cette question a certainement déjà fait l'objet d'un post, mais je ne le trouve pas. 
Donc excusez-moi si je poste à double. 

J'ai besoin de doubler la Ram de mon PB G4 1,33Ghz 17'-, actuellement à 1Gb.

Il y a  2x512Mb installées, donc d'abord, je crois que je peux recommander deux autres barrette de 1Gb...

C'est bien ça?



J'ai visité la bête, c'est à dire démonté la batterie, dévissé les 3 vis du cache, et vu les 2 barettes, dont l'une recouverte d'un espèce de capot. 
Aucune idée de comment les retirer, et rien à voir avec le manuel sur le Site d'Apple qui parle de déverrouiller le clavier

Donc: 
Question 1: dois-je bien installer *2x barettes* 1Gb à la place des 512 présentes?
*Question 2: comment retirer */ *réinstaller* ces barrettes?

Merci d'avance, 

JJ


----------



## Tox (3 Mars 2008)

Question 1 : oui, ce modèle prend bien 2x 1 Go au maximum.

Question 2 : regarde ici.


PS : j'aime beaucoup le concept du SRX.


----------



## bobywankenoby (5 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous,
DDR sodim pc 3200(donc 400Mhz) passe dessus?
je n'ai trouvé des réponses que pou la pc 2100 et 2700...
merci d'avance!


----------



## Alycastre (5 Mars 2008)

bobywankenoby a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> DDR sodim pc 3200(donc 400Mhz) passe dessus?
> je n'ai trouvé des réponses que pou la pc 2100 et 2700...
> merci d'avance!


Non ... Pas de 3200.
Si tu veux tout savoir sur les compatibilités, va jeter un oeil sur le site de MacWay. Ils ne se contentent pas de vendre, ils conseillent et renseignent ...


----------



## toule (27 Mars 2008)

le barrette mémoire de Kingston (KTA-PBG4266/512PC2100 DDR 266) n'est pas reconnu par le système; 
est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée où une conseille s'il y a des choses à faire.
La barrette semble d'être le bon modele mais ça marche pas, il était vendu comme neuf par ebay.

Merci pour répondre



j'ai un ibook 1.42MHZ


----------



## anneee (27 Mars 2008)

bonjour et bienvenue

à priori sur ta machine il faudrait: mémoires type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (1 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximun 1,5 Go (512+ 1024).

tout est dit ici


----------



## Tox (27 Mars 2008)

Effectivement, la vitesse n'est pas bonne. Il te faut ces modèles-là.


----------



## toule (27 Mars 2008)

Merci pour votre reponse. Dans le manuel ils disent de mettre PC 2100 DDR 266; où PC 2400 DDR 333 qui marchera à vitesse plus faible;

 j'ai vu les propositions de Kingston; mais comme ça diffère du manuel je me méfiait. 

Si le système le prends pas en charge, est-ce qu'il est defect où c'est le mauvais modele?


----------



## Tox (28 Mars 2008)

Ce que je peux dire, c'est qu'avec un iBook 12", j'ai pu utiliser une barrette 512 Mo et une barrette 1 Go, de marque Kingston, toute deux en PC2700 (DDR333).

Par contre, il me semble bien que le contrôleur fonctionnait avec de la PC2100 (DDR266). On pourrait donc penser que ta barrette est défectueuse. Mais il peut aussi s'agir d'une incompatibilité entre cette barrette et le contrôleur. Du temps des G4, le contrôleur était plutôt du genre pénible 

Maintenant, plusieurs constructeurs de mémoire proposent de la PC2700 pour les iBook... Bref, à ta place, je prendrais plutôt de la PC2700.


----------



## Katagena (30 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite augmenter la ram de mon Ibook G4 933MHz équipé de 640Mo de ram(128+512).
J'ai trouvé plusieures barrettes de 1Gb, les prix varient du simple au double, et je ne ais aps trop quoi prendre comme marque (Corsair, Crucial, ...).

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## divoli (30 Mars 2008)

Corsair, Crucial, Dane-Elec, Kingston...

Par exemple:
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-PBG4266%2F1G


----------



## Katagena (30 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Corsair, Crucial, Dane-Elec, Kingston...
> 
> Par exemple:
> http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-PBG4266%2F1G



Merci, toutes les marques seront compatibles?
J'ai trouvé ca ailleurs (ou je commande assez souvent):
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00030703.html
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00036804.html
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00038400.html


----------



## divoli (30 Mars 2008)

C'est le type et le format de la barrette qui sont importants.

En l'occurence, il te faut de la _PC2100 DDR266 200-pin SO-DIMM_ (éventuellement de la _PC2700_)

Si tu as des doutes quand à telle ou telle offre, met des liens et on pourra te conseiller...


----------



## Katagena (30 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est le type et le format de la barrette qui sont importants.
> 
> En l'occurence, il te faut de la _PC2100 DDR266 200-pin SO-DIMM_ (éventuellement de la _PC2700_)
> 
> Si tu as des doutes quand à telle ou telle offre, met des liens et on pourra te conseiller...


Merci, 
Je connais assez bien les différents types de ram, je viens du monde PC et changeais souvent de config. Il m'avait semblé que ertaines marque ne passaient pas ou étaient mal reconnues (ca arrive aussi sur PC).
Je pense que je vais opter pour de la Corsair Sodimm DDR 1 Go PC2700 - 333MHz - 200 broches - Garantie à vie.
Ca devrait aller.


----------



## Tox (30 Mars 2008)

Katagena a dit:


> Merci,
> Je connais assez bien les différents types de ram, je viens du monde PC et changeais souvent de config. Il m'avait semblé que ertaines marque ne passaient pas ou étaient mal reconnues (ca arrive aussi sur PC).
> Je pense que je vais opter pour de la Corsair Sodimm DDR 1 Go PC2700 - 333MHz - 200 broches - Garantie à vie.
> Ca devrait aller.


 De mes souvenirs, Corsair pouvait poser des problèmes sur G4. Si tu le peux, prends plutôt Kingston, avec les mêmes spécificications.

N'y vois aucune religion, mon iBook est sous Kingston, mon MB sous Corsair et mon iMac sous OCZ


----------



## Yksis (31 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai quelques soucis avec un ancien G3 que j'essaie de mettre à jour pour que ma mère puisse continuer à l'utiliser (en fait je veux installer Firefox qui ne fonctionne qu'à partir du 10.3). C'est un ibook blanc, double système 9 et 10.
Pour passer le système en 10.3, 128 Mo c'est trop juste, donc j'ai vérifié les barrettes qui convenaient et acheté une :
256Mo SDRAM PC100 Low-Profile 144-pin SODIMM (Kingston KTA-PBG4/256)

J'ai suivi le guide pdf trouvé sur le site de la pomme, là les choses se sont compliquées : la première vis du cache s'est barrée dans l'ibook, la 2eme avait un pas de vis foutu, obligée d'aller râler et faire du charme (un subtil mélange des 2 parce qu'ils ont des nouvelles consignes interdisant ce type d'aide) dans un pomme center pour qu'ils me débloquent cette vis. Bon selon le guide j'étais censée enlever une barette existante en poussant sur des cales situées sur le côté. Le problème c'est qu'il avait plein de truc raccordés à cette carte (ça semblait plutôt être un truc permanent) et que je me suis donc contentée d'incliner la nouvelle carte et de la glisser par dessus, il y avait un emplacement pour cela. J'ai redémarré l'ibook, zappé la p-ram et rien, aucun changement, toujours 128 au lieu de 256 (ou 384)
Donc ma question est :
faut-il que je tente d'enlever la carte en dessous (qui n'a pas l'air tellement amovible) ? 
faut-il que je tente d'appuyer beaucoup plus fort ?
ou bien y a t-il un truc à mettre à jour en interne pour que l'ibook reconnaisse cette nouvelle mémoire ?

merci à vous


----------



## Katagena (4 Avril 2008)

Si ca peut interresser quelqu'un je viens de monter cette barette de 1Go dans mon Ibook G4 933 et ca marche nickel.
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00038400.html


----------



## fabien8 (10 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

J'aimerais vous exposer mon problème :

Je possède un Ibook G4, 14' pouces, et 1,33 mhz et une ram de 256 mo.
Désirant booster un peu la bete j'ai acheté une barette de ram de type Dane-Elec 1 Go SODIMM DDR 333 PC 2700. 
La mise en place est tres simple mais cependant voila le buuug : lors du redémarrage du pc la mémoire est toujours la meme (256).
J'ai essayer de chercher sur le net si quelqu'un avait eu le meme probleme que moi mais je n'est rien trouvé.

J'espere pouvoir compter sur votre aide afin de remédier a ce probleme.

A tres bientôt

Fabien


----------



## lamidenis (15 Avril 2008)

fabien8 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
> 
> J'aimerais vous exposer mon problème :
> 
> ...


Question bête : la barrette est bien enfoncée, à fond ?


----------



## fabien8 (16 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Oui j'ai fait la manip correctement, j'incline la barette et la pousse bien mais rien y fait ...
Mais je trouve qu'une fois en place elle s'en va assez facilement sans trop de force.

....


----------



## Tox (17 Avril 2008)

fabien8 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui j'ai fait la manip correctement, j'incline la barette et la pousse bien mais rien y fait ...
> Mais je trouve qu'une fois en place elle s'en va assez facilement sans trop de force.
> ...


Cela signifie certainement qu'elle n'est pas clipsée...


----------



## linfographiste (20 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai donc un powerbook FW (1,25ghz et 512Mo d'origine)
Je compte passer à 1 ou 2 gb de RAM malheureusement pour pouvoir commander en VPC il me manque différentes infos.
Je sais que mes barettes sont des PC2700U-25330 DDR-SDRAM
Mtnt je ne sais pas si elles sont en 3 ou 5 volt ni si elles sont synchrone ou pas.
J'ai essayer mactracker mais ces infos ne sont pas spécifiées.

Donc si vous connaissez les caractéristiques excactes de mes barettes se serait vmt cool pcq
je veux être sur de la compatibilité de mes barettes


Bien à Vous
François


----------



## Tox (20 Mai 2008)

Regarde ici pour les spécifications.


----------



## linfographiste (21 Mai 2008)

Merci bcp!! avec ces infos là j'ai donc de forte chance d'avoir une barette compatible?


----------



## Tox (22 Mai 2008)

Oui !


----------



## megapple (12 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais upgrader mon iBook G4 12 pouces, il fonctionne avec de la RAM 2100 mais la RAM 2700 étant moins chère et plus disponible sur internet j'aimerais savoir si de la 2700 ferait l'affaire ?

Merci a vous


----------



## jerG (22 Juin 2008)

ça doit marcher.

Pour les infos sur la mémoire, consultes le sujet général sur la RAM : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-portables-mac-ppc-et-intel-110177.html


----------



## mabdesslam (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai mis une barette de 1Go dans mon G4 1,2 GHz qui avait 256 de ram auparavant  et en regardant  dans "a propos de ce mac" il met que l'emplacement pour la barette est toujours vide! est-ce normal ??
La barette est S0-DIMM DDR 333 PC2700.
Merci pour toute info


----------



## yomgui13 (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Une de mes amies possède un PowerBook. Pourra-t-elle installer mes barrettes de mémoire de MacBook sur son ordi (2 fois 1 giga), et est-ce que ça va fonctionner ? Le site de Apple ne vend plus de barrettes de mémoire pour le PB, d'où ma question.

Merci beaucoup !

g


----------



## Goobii (20 Octobre 2008)

Je te conseilles MacWay et tu fais ta recherches ! Et surtout pas mettre des barrettes de Macbook dans un Powerbook, ce n'est pas la même RAM !


----------



## Arlequin (20 Octobre 2008)

et ça sert à quoi que ducros... euh...  MacInside se décarcasse....  

en tête de forum...

bonne journée


----------



## lhallier (21 Octobre 2008)

Sur un Power Book G4, 1,33 Ghz, 17"" équipé de 2 barettes de 512 Mo.
Je pense que je peux en remplacer une par une 1 Go.
Le PB accepte t-il des barrettes de taille différente, je pense que Oui, je voudrai confirmation?


----------



## Arlequin (21 Octobre 2008)

lhallier a dit:


> Sur un Power Book G4, 1,33 Ghz, 17"" équipé de 2 barettes de 512 Mo.
> Je pense que je peux en remplacer une par une 1 Go.
> Le PB accepte t-il des barrettes de taille différente, je pense que Oui, je voudrai confirmation?


 
je pense que oui .... mais à vérifier

par contre, fais lui plaisir et mets y tout de suite 2*1Go, non ?


----------



## alphx (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai depuis 2004 un iBook 12' 1.2GHz PowerPC G4, qui fonctionne à merveille. Je trouve simplement qu'il manque un peu de RAM. Pour l'instant, je n'ai fait que rajouter une barrette de 512Mo DDR SDRAM. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il n'y a qu'un seul emplacement (?).

Puis-je acheter une barrette de 1Go ou 2Go afin de remplacer celle-ci ? Est-ce que l'iBook le supportera ?

Merci pour vos réponses !

Edit : Désolé, je n'avais pas vu le premier sujet... Réveil difficile ;-)


----------



## dapi (2 Novembre 2008)

Effectivement il y a qu'un emplacement accessible sous le clavier, mais tu ne peu dépasser 1GO en remplacement de tes 512MO, tu ne peu pas remplacer la mémoire d'origine, car elle soudée sur la carte mère.
je viens d'acheter chez Macway une barette de 1GO garantie à vie pur 49&#8364;, ce qui me permet d'avoir 1,5GO sur mon iBook G4 1,33Mhz, ce qui est le maximun.


----------



## delruido (10 Novembre 2008)

bonjour
encore une question de barrette

voici les caractéristiques de mon mac: 

  Modèle dordinateur:    iBook G4
  Type de processeur:    PowerPC G4  (1.1)
  Nombre de processeurs:    1
  Vitesse du processeur:    1.07 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):    512 Ko
  Mémoire:    768 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:    133 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:    4.8.5f0
  Numéro de série:    UV4200MZR72

et celles des deux slots de ram:

DIMM0/BUILT-IN:

  Taille:    256 Mo
  Type:    Intégré
  Vitesse:    Intégré

DIMM1/J31:

  Taille:    512 Mo
  Type:    DDR SDRAM
  Vitesse:    PC2700U-25330

ma question: puis-je changer ma barrette 512 par une 1G (l'ordinateur le supportera-t-il)?
une autre: quel type? DDR SDRAM 0k, SO-DIMM ou DIMM? PC2700u uniquement? quelle cadence?

merci de tout coeur!


----------



## delruido (11 Novembre 2008)

argh

j'ai trouvé la réponse de toutes mes questions sur ta super page dédiée spécialement au sujet. Merci de ton travail. salutations


----------



## mnemosyne (2 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, selon le mode d'emploi de mon Powerbook G4, 1ghz, ces deux sortes de barettes seraient compatibles. Il a 256 MO actuellement et je voudrais le faire passer à 2G, il y a une marque mieux que l'autre? pour 10E d'écart?

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26...o-sodimm-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-10-ans.html


http://www.macway.com/fr/product/59...go-sodimm-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-a-vie.html


----------



## cmatrit (20 Janvier 2009)

passe ceci : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26...o-sodimm-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-10-ans.html comme mémoire pour un pb12" 867 mghz.

A priori, selon l'encyclopédie , ...oui...

Mais je veux vérifié.

Merci d'avance

Cmatrit


----------



## Tchak (2 Avril 2009)

J'ai un iBook G4 12 pouce avec un PPC à 1,33GHz et OS X Tiger 10.4

Je le trouvais lent et j'ai donc ajouté 1Go de Ram, j'ai donc maintenant 1,5 Go alors qu'il semble que le maxi officiel soit de 1,25 Go. Ca marche bien mais je ne vois pas réellement de différence de vitesse. J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu plus rapide mais franchement je n'en suis pas certain.

Pour info : Mémoire Dane-Elec 1 Go SODIMM DDR 333 PC 2700 - garantie 10 ans payé 49Euro chez MacWay.


----------



## arthus8 (11 Avril 2009)

Salut,
La ram va te permettre un peu plus de souplesse dans l'utilisation simultanée de plusieurs logiciels mais ton processeur reste le même donc c'est sûr que ça ne va pas doubler les performances non plus 

J'ai lu à différents endroits que mon ibook était limité à 640mo, j'ai remplacé la barette de 512 par une de 1go en plus de la 128 intégrée et aucun soucis, de nombreux autres utilisateurs d'ibook ont une quantité de ram soit disant impossible


----------



## Kristoball46 (12 Avril 2009)

J'ai lu à différents endroits que mon ibook était limité à 640mo, j'ai remplacé la barette de 512 par une de 1go en plus de la 128 intégrée et aucun soucis, de nombreux autres utilisateurs d'ibook ont une quantité de ram soit disant impossible [/QUOTE]

Bonjour, question peut-être inutile,

Tu as bien vérifié dans "A propos de ce mac" que la valeur totale est prise en charge ?
Il peut arriver que la machine redémarre avec la barrette de 1 Go après remplacement de la RAM mais que seulement 512 Mo soit détectés car le système n'en prend pas plus en charge, ce serait dommage...


----------



## arthus8 (13 Avril 2009)

oui, la machine prend bien en charge 1,12Go


----------



## lesudenforce (21 Août 2009)

Bonjour, je possède un ibook G3 700 MHz qu'avec 384 Mo de Sdram. Je voudrais en rajouter 512 Mo mais le constructeur préconise maxi 640 Mo. Puis-je quand même prendre une 512 Mo qui sera reconnu ou une 256 Mo suffit ??
Sur le site de macway je suppose que celle qui me convienne sont les plus cher 
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/15/composants/21/memoire-ram.html

Le rajout de mémoire va-t-il me permettre de lire des films .avi correctement sans être saccadé ou aucun rapport ?


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2009)

lesudenforce a dit:


> Bonjour, je possède un ibook G3 700 MHz qu'avec 384 Mo de Sdram. Je voudrais en rajouter 512 Mo mais le constructeur préconise maxi 640 Mo. Puis-je quand même prendre une 512 Mo qui sera reconnu ou une 256 Mo suffit ??
> Sur le site de macway je suppose que celle qui me convienne sont les plus cher
> http://www.macway.com/fr/path/15/composants/21/memoire-ram.html
> 
> Le rajout de mémoire va-t-il me permettre de lire des films .avi correctement sans être saccadé ou aucun rapport ?



384 Mo sur cet iBook, cela veut dire une barrette de 128 Mo qui est soudée à la carte-mère (donc que l'on ne peut pas retirer), et une de 256 Mo que l'on peut retirer (il n'y a pas d'autre slot disponible). Donc tu peux retirer celle de 256, et mettre celle de 512 Mo.
128 + 512 = 640, le compte est bon.

Ce sont de vieilles barrettes qui commencent à se faire rare, et ce qui est rare est cher, en général...
Celle-ci correspond à ton iBook, et est de bonne qualité.

Concernant les vidéos, je crains que cela ne change rien. Ton ordi commence à se faire vieux, notamment le processeur et la carte graphique.

Essaye un truc: lance une video en t'assurant qu'il n'y ait pas de swap. Si ces saccades persistent, rajouter de la ram ne servira à rien.


----------



## lesudenforce (21 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> 384 Mo sur cet iBook, cela veut dire une barrette de 128 Mo qui est soudée à la carte-mère (donc que l'on ne peut pas retirer), et une de 256 Mo que l'on peut retirer (il n'y a pas d'autre slot disponible). Donc tu peux retirer celle de 256, et mettre celle de 512 Mo.
> 128 + 512 = 640, le compte est bon.
> 
> Ce sont de vieilles barrettes qui commencent à se faire rare, et ce qui est rare est cher, en général...
> ...



Qu'est-ce que c'est  ?


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2009)

Quand la mémoire vive est entièrement utilisée (en l'occurence tes 384 Mo), l'OS compense en sollicitant le disque dur pour y créer des fichiers mémoire; c'est ce que l'on appelle du swap.

Mais je crains que tes problèmes de saccade soient plutôt liés au processeur ou à la carte graphique, pas tellement à la mémoire vive...


----------



## lesudenforce (21 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Quand la mémoire vive est entièrement utilisée (en l'occurence tes 384 Mo), l'OS compense en sollicitant le disque dur pour y créer des fichiers mémoire; c'est ce que l'on appelle du swap.
> 
> Mais je crains que tes problèmes de saccade soient plutôt liés au processeur ou à la carte graphique, pas tellement à la mémoire vive...



Comment puis-je voir s'il fait du swap ?? Comment les éliminer ??


Le fait de n'avoir qu'un dd de 20 Go y joue beaucoup (mes films sont sur dd externe donc dd interne pas beaucoup utilisé ) ou faut-il aussi l'augmenté ?


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2009)

Tu as quelle version de MacOS X ?

Quel logiciel pour lire tes films ?

Quel DD externe ? En USB2 ?


----------



## lesudenforce (21 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as quelle version de MacOS X ?
> 
> Quel logiciel pour lire tes films ?
> 
> Quel DD externe ? En USB2 ?



Mac os X 10.4.11
Quicktime (perian + flip4Mac WMV)

dd externe  western digital USB 2.0


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2009)

Bon, on est entrain de faire du hors-sujet.

Pour contrôler la gestion de la mémoire vive et l'évolution du swap, tu peux installer ce petit widget, ou ce petit logiciel qui a s'installe dans la barre des menus.

Pour tes problèmes de saccades, il vaudrait mieux créer un autre topic.


----------



## michael82 (14 Septembre 2009)

Peut-on telecharger OS10.5.8 quand on a OS 10.3.4 ?
Si oui, comment proceder pour ne rien perdre?
Question peut-être stupide

Merci
Mitch


----------



## riri00deux (3 Mai 2014)

bonjour

j'ai changé ma ram de mon power book G4

voici le lien sans doute deja connu, mais bon pas lu tout le fil

http://www.offtek.fr/

voila bye


----------

